

Make C look Good - nautical
https://github.com/nautical/CBullet

======
afiler
The __builtin_types_compatible_p technique used here would be a great
complement to [http://libcello.org/](http://libcello.org/) seen on HN a few
days ago.

------
schrodingersCat
This is such a simple trick that makes a huge difference in the readability of
the code. Thanks for sharing

~~~
pubby
I don't get it... how does stripping the type system with macros make it
easier to read?

